# bryfox86 and bjielsl ADA 90P extravaganza!!!



## Bjielsl (Sep 13, 2011)

Don't forget we have the ADA lily pipes on the way too. Thanks eBay.


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

burkert solenoids are pretty popular

also 400w MH a little too much?


----------



## bryfox86 (Apr 6, 2011)

TeamTeal said:


> also 400w MH a little too much?


Might be a little too much but it doesnt seem to be hurting anything, it is in the garage and it was just collecting dust... soo it is just right.


----------



## bryfox86 (Apr 6, 2011)

TeamTeal said:


> burkert solenoids are pretty popular


looking into them right now!! thanks for the push in the right direction!


----------



## bryfox86 (Apr 6, 2011)

ok so on the solenoid I need to know what model I need to order... there are a million and a half that could work. thanks!


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

http://www.aquariumplants.com/product_p/sol.htm

i think the one with a Buna seal is the one you want


----------



## bryfox86 (Apr 6, 2011)

perfect! thanks TeamTeal!!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Awesome plant list, that will be more than the 29 can hold most likely IME.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

sunsuns will be cheaper than either the ehiem or the fluval and will still get the job done for you. just my 2 cents 

Sounds like a great project though! I have to admit im kinda excited just reading all this lol. Looking forward to more pics and updates ^^


----------



## bryfox86 (Apr 6, 2011)

2in10 said:


> Awesome plant list, that will be more than the 29 can hold most likely IME.


Yeah thats why we are setting up a 55 plant farm as well today hahaha


----------



## bryfox86 (Apr 6, 2011)

HolyAngel said:


> sunsuns will be cheaper than either the ehiem or the fluval and will still get the job done for you. just my 2 cents
> 
> Sounds like a great project though! I have to admit im kinda excited just reading all this lol. Looking forward to more pics and updates ^^



I hope that you do stick around... we will keep everyone up to date don't worry. also thanks for the filter recommendation.


----------



## Bjielsl (Sep 13, 2011)

Some updates...
Tore down my 55gal and moved it to the garage(henceforth referred to as the farm)

Here is the 29 full o plants:









Waiting on the above order to fill the 55, but here she stands with giddy anticipation for the onslaught of Flora:


----------



## bryfox86 (Apr 6, 2011)

can anyone say homemade inline co2 diffuser?? thats what we made today... turned out pretty good too!


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Holy plant list Batman.


----------



## raven_wilde (Jul 12, 2006)

*subscribed*


----------



## bryfox86 (Apr 6, 2011)

Building tank stand!!


----------



## Bjielsl (Sep 13, 2011)

bryfox86 said:


> Building tank stand!!


This post is useless without pictures! I'll Help you out:

















and my 3.5 I built for fun this weekend:


----------



## bryfox86 (Apr 6, 2011)

alright fellow addicted aquascape artists be ready for an update today!!!


----------



## bryfox86 (Apr 6, 2011)

Tank Stands are coming along nicely picture updates tonight!


----------



## Bjielsl (Sep 13, 2011)

Not much to show for Bryan's stand since he spent 6 hours sanding. But the wood looks really nice. I went the opposite route and got my stand about 80% complete. It weighs about 2 tons. Solid 4x4's.










However the Santa's Brown Sleigh pulled up and dropped off a few goodies.... THE PLANTACULAR has arrived.

























and Bryan's Dual stage reg showed up as well..... wait till we shine it up!









and the leftover pile is getting huge!


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

coming along nicely


----------



## bryfox86 (Apr 6, 2011)

TeamTeal said:


> coming along nicely


thanks!! finally felt some good headway tonight! especially watching Eric's stand come together! it really is strong as heck! hopefully mine will make some forward progress tomorrow!


----------



## bryfox86 (Apr 6, 2011)

aquariumplants [dot] com... HIGHLY RECOMMENDED!


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Those stem plants are going to need a substrate to get rooted in or they may go by the way side. 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## bryfox86 (Apr 6, 2011)

bsmith said:


> Those stem plants are going to need a substrate to get rooted in or they may go by the way side.
> 
> Keep up the good work!


We are going to be setting up the 55 the same way the 29 is set up. it will be good to go... the only problem is that the UPS guy doesn't get to our neighborhood until 9 PM and we both have to be up at the crack of dawn. It will get done today.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Nice work so far guys! The stands are lookin good! And I like that selection of plants, keep up the awesome work


----------



## bryfox86 (Apr 6, 2011)

HolyAngel said:


> Nice work so far guys! The stands are lookin good! And I like that selection of plants, keep up the awesome work


Thanks!!!


----------



## Bjielsl (Sep 13, 2011)

Still trying to decide which substrate. Waiting on a quote back on shipping 6 bags of Ada soil.


----------



## Bjielsl (Sep 13, 2011)

Did some more work today... Lots of Planting:

























Polished the Reg... Pretty!!
BEFORE:








AFTER:


----------



## bryfox86 (Apr 6, 2011)

I am staining some wood tonight!  Cutting brackets, polishing said brackets, and making some damn progress on my stand!


----------



## bryfox86 (Apr 6, 2011)

so got all the wood sanded and painted!!! thank God it turned out as awesome as I hoped... Now to let it dry over night and start with the clear coat tomorrow!  so stoked! but on a sad note... now I have to cut all the brackets and polish them while I am waiting for clear to dry... ugh seems like it will never end. Forward progress Bryan forward progress <-- that's my battle cry hahaha.


----------



## Bjielsl (Sep 13, 2011)

Not much to update on... my stand is nearing completion but not very photo-worthy. Bryan is still polishing and sanding and staining and clearing. He is my neighbor and I have not really talked to him in 2 days since I can't hear over the constant 33gal compressor running the polishing and sanding.

Waiting on the 2217's, the tanks themselves, substrate......
...side note: we are playing with the caribsea flora-max...anyone have any exp with this.....


Will update as we make some significant progress.


----------



## bryfox86 (Apr 6, 2011)

My stand is standing!!! and it is more beautiful then I imagined!!! soo freaking awesome!! Eric's stand is looking amazing as well!! cant wait to see them both complete!


----------



## grogan (Sep 13, 2011)

Subscribed. This is going to be sick!


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

Bjielsl said:


> This post is useless without pictures! I'll Help you out:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Bjielsl said:


> Not much to show for Bryan's stand since he spent 6 hours sanding. But the wood looks really nice. I went the opposite route and got my stand about 80% complete. It weighs about 2 tons. Solid 4x4's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful tanks, plants, just all around going to be a great setup. Looking forward to many great outcomes. Congrats you two! :wink:


----------



## bryfox86 (Apr 6, 2011)

NeoShrimp said:


> Beautiful tanks, plants, just all around going to be a great setup. Looking forward to many great outcomes. Congrats you two! :wink:


Thanks!!!


----------



## Bjielsl (Sep 13, 2011)

Just bought jojo out of aqua soil 
I'll get more when his next shipment comes in.


----------



## bryfox86 (Apr 6, 2011)

awesome!!!  cant wait to get out of here only another 15 minutes!


----------



## bryfox86 (Apr 6, 2011)

something fun I found on another forum... thanks NIKO. 

The Ammonia in the Amazonia is there for a purpose. Most people that try to fight it as if it's something bad have bought a product that they do not how to use. Basically fighting what the Amazonia is supposed to do. Pushing the gas and the brake at the same time, ahah. Please understand that and do not think the Ammonia is something that Amazonia releases just because or because the Japanese are making a flaky product. But you do need frequent water changes in the beginning, here's why:

The purpose of the Ammonia is to provide the easiest to absorb food for the plants' ROOTS. But you do NOT want the Ammonia in the water (and no P, N, K, Fe/Traces either). That's the reason for the water changes. Amazonia is designed to help you from day 1 by providing everything the plants' roots need. It holds the food down there too. But some of it leeches into the water anyway so you have to change water more often in the beginning. Please understand that in the ADA planted tank system the water is meant to be kept clean. The liquid fertilizers (N, K, Fe/Traces, and P from fish waste) are added to the water but they are meant to be sucked up by the Amazonia and used through the roots. All Japanese tanks test at zero for all fertilizers. That way algae has nothing to eat, ever. That is VERY different from what most US folk normally do - dump fertilizers in the water, use useless substrates, andmaintain ungodly concentrations of ferts in the water and wonder why eventually issues arise. The way we keep things looking good is through a lot of work on the tank instead of setting up things properly and letting the tank do its thing. Both the EI and PPS so called "methods" work like that.

It's a rocket science, haha. What you just read is information that you cannot find so clearly written anywhere in English. That's why in the US we have at least 2 big planted tank forums with active "Algae" sub-forums.

Best thing to do for your new tank - get the dirty water from squeezing the filter sponges in a container. Dump this dark, dirty water in the tank. It will make it completely "muddy" for 1-2 days. in a few hours the mulm will settle over everything and you will think that was the worst thing you ever did to your tank. But if you wait 1 to 2 days then literally overnight the tank will be both pristinely clean and completely cycled. It helps to aearate the tank during these 1-2 days too. The idea is that you are dumping a lot of different organisms in the new tank. They normally develop by themselves over time but that way you are introducing them right away and it works beautifully.


----------



## Bjielsl (Sep 13, 2011)

Update:
My stand only needs clear coat and its ready to go:








There will be a bottom and another side when complete.

Bryfox's Stand...only needs a top:








The picture doesn't do it justice.. Low light f/1.2 @1600iso, best I could to.

Plants
OCT 6:









OCT 11:









Bryfox hard at work:


----------



## Bjielsl (Sep 13, 2011)

My 3.5g is rocking:
Oct 03:









Oct 11:


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

very nice, those plants are growing fast!

do you have another view of the stand?


----------



## grogan (Sep 13, 2011)

Bryfox: the exposed brackets on your stand look sick. Very unique, any way you can give them a aged look or is that your plan.


----------



## Bjielsl (Sep 13, 2011)

TeamTeal said:


> very nice, those plants are growing fast!
> 
> do you have another view of the stand?


Which one?


----------



## Bjielsl (Sep 13, 2011)

grogan said:


> Bryfox: the exposed brackets on your stand look sick. Very unique, any way you can give them a aged look or is that your plan.


The brackets are polished to a mirror shine, but the lighting the in the house sucked tonight.. I'll get better pics of both stands tomorrow.


----------



## aweeby (Oct 1, 2011)

so much envy...
but, just knowing that this hobby is alive in HI makes me kind of satisfied.


----------



## bryfox86 (Apr 6, 2011)

aweeby said:


> so much envy...
> but, just knowing that this hobby is alive in HI makes me kind of satisfied.


oh it is very alive between our two houses! and I am the reason it is alive in the other house. hahahaha suck on that.


----------



## bryfox86 (Apr 6, 2011)

So I have decided that I am going to plumb all my filter lines from rigid copper.. so it will go Filter-1 1/2" of clear line-Copper all the way to an inch from the glass lilly pipes-1 1/2" of clear line to the lilly pipe... I am pretty stoked I think that its going to look amazing!


----------



## raven_wilde (Jul 12, 2006)

Wouldn't copper plumbing be a bad idea? I think I remember reading somewhere else on this forum that copper from pipes will leach into the water- it will definitely poison any shrimp you keep and probably some of your fish.

Seems like a bad idea... you should probably check up on this further.

Other than that guys, awesome thread, I'm enjoying watching it progress.



bryfox86 said:


> So I have decided that I am going to plumb all my filter lines from rigid copper.. so it will go Filter-1 1/2" of clear line-Copper all the way to an inch from the glass lilly pipes-1 1/2" of clear line to the lilly pipe... I am pretty stoked I think that its going to look amazing!


----------



## Bjielsl (Sep 13, 2011)

Good Day for the Mail
The 90p showed up
my 2217
my inline heater
my UV filter
my driftwood...thanks PC1
and some other odds and ends.

My 90p is setup and soaking:


----------



## bsk (Aug 18, 2010)

how much did it cost to ship the 90p to hawaii?


----------



## Bjielsl (Sep 13, 2011)

bsk said:


> how much did it cost to ship the 90p to hawaii?


Got it from Jojo at Aquascapes. Great Guy! I did not have ADA ship it... It would have been more than the tank.. I don't know what Jojo pays for shipping I just buy it from him.


----------



## bryfox86 (Apr 6, 2011)

bump! gotta keep this thread alive!


----------



## mjbubbles (Aug 26, 2011)

It looks great! I'm impressed with the stands and the farm. Look forward to seeing the ada with the plants in it. Thanks for documenting the progress.


----------



## Bjielsl (Sep 13, 2011)

My 100L macro lens will be here friday so a lot more pics will be coming.


----------



## Bjielsl (Sep 13, 2011)

My 90P is now planted, enjoy the Timelapse Video over 400 photos:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zb4drk8WrRQ


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

Cool timelapse! Nice scape. I saw your 90P get delivered to Aquascapes this past Monday.


----------



## raven_wilde (Jul 12, 2006)

Awesome video! Fun to watch you guys at work


----------



## Bjielsl (Sep 13, 2011)

Playing with the New Macro (Canon 100L f/2.8 on 1dMkIII)


----------



## bryfox86 (Apr 6, 2011)

everything is starting to settle right into place! next week... My 90P!!!


----------



## Bjielsl (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Bjielsl (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Bjielsl (Sep 13, 2011)

A week later:
Single light at night for sunset.


----------



## bryfox86 (Apr 6, 2011)

Looks SOOO Great!


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

looks good. what kind of fishes are those?


----------



## Bjielsl (Sep 13, 2011)

TeamTeal said:


> looks good. what kind of fishes are those?


Black Phantom Tetras. I also have rainbow danios, white clouds, 2 glass cores, 3 glo-tetras, 1 white cheek gobe, 3 ottos, 1 pleco, about 20 CRS and 5 RCS.


----------



## Bjielsl (Sep 13, 2011)

BRYFOX got his 90-P today, so I soon expect that his tank will be much more epic than mine. He is much better at this than I am.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

I am just going to say this is the most epic thread ever. How far away do you guys live away from each other?

I a jealous of you to and you two are the first thread I am subscribing to. 

-Caton


----------



## Bjielsl (Sep 13, 2011)

Da Plant Man said:


> How far away do you guys live away from each other?


We are neighbors, we share a common wall in a duplex. Pretty much open door policy. 

Thanks for all the nice comments.


----------



## bryfox86 (Apr 6, 2011)

awesome! yeah we have a blast... the best part is the wifes are best friends too... so pretty much makes it really easy to work on tanks all the time! haha


----------



## bryfox86 (Apr 6, 2011)

alright so alot to update on... my take is officially up and running... scape is just how I wanted it... light... well the light is flippin epic... you will have to see for yourself when i post some pics tomorrow... Tonight has been a fun night building a tank stand for a Mini L... pretty awesome stand. my next project is going to be a Mini ADA style stand for my Mini S that sits on my counter... gonna be just tall enough to get the Zoomed 501 underneath it... too many tank stands... too few weekends!


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Pics or it didn't happen. I am excited, because my dream is to get a 90p. Your going to live it for me right now. That's not creepy at all....right?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bryfox86 (Apr 6, 2011)

I am working on it I just crawled out of bed! hah


----------



## Bjielsl (Sep 13, 2011)

BryFox's 90-P


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Amazing. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bryfox86 (Apr 6, 2011)

there she is! love this thing!! can sit and watch it all day... if I am not staining and sanding wood for more tank stands! haha. Will get some more pics soon. need to keep doing water changes and soon will have lots of rummy nose tetras in there.


----------



## Bjielsl (Sep 13, 2011)

Fighting some algae right now, but otherwise nice and healthy. 3 weeks after planting:


----------



## Bjielsl (Sep 13, 2011)

Some new pics of BRYFOX's 90_p

The light fixture:









Apisto:









Gold Ram:









Puffer:









Angel:









BIG TANK SHOT


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

nice and clean


----------



## bryfox86 (Apr 6, 2011)

TeamTeal said:


> nice and clean


Exactly what I was going for!! I think the name for the Tank is the Oasis... let me know what you think!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

I wish I could get my water that clear.  looking great. Love the single centerpiece.


----------



## fusiongt (Nov 7, 2011)

Nice selection of fish! Any snails for the puffer to munch on?


----------



## bryfox86 (Apr 6, 2011)

Lucky for me no snails. So he is happy with bloodworms! This tank truly is a centerpiece. I love it


----------



## bryfox86 (Apr 6, 2011)

So here is a small update for those who are following or care LOL

ADA Ruby








Under Tank








Above tank
















Angel








STS








FTS









replaced the lights in the fixture that were 3400K to 7100L bulbs... almost looked too blue so now I am running one 36W Actinic Blue one 3400K and one 7100K I love the spectrum but is it good for the plants?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Dang I could never get my fish shots or tank shots to be so clear..... 

But great job on everything else!


----------



## zchauvin (Apr 16, 2011)

Looking great and awesome pictures!! Ive got an off topic question though.. For your glass diffuser and co2 products how did you manage to get the clear tubing onto there without breaking it. The grey is no problem but the clear is same size as diffuser!!! I am afraid to attempt putting it on.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Both tanks look fantastic. I like yours better but I would love to own either. Great hardware choices as well.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

Bryan, I love your new tank. So relaxing to look at. Congrats on your accomplishment of such a beautiful tank.


----------



## bryfox86 (Apr 6, 2011)

zchauvin said:


> Looking great and awesome pictures!! Ive got an off topic question though.. For your glass diffuser and co2 products how did you manage to get the clear tubing onto there without breaking it. The grey is no problem but the clear is same size as diffuser!!! I am afraid to attempt putting it on.


Hot water... run the tubing under hot water and it makes it a lot easier to coax into going over the glass... try and you will see how easy it is.



talontsiawd said:


> Both tanks look fantastic. I like yours better but I would love to own either. Great hardware choices as well.


They are both truly different animals. they are both stunning in person and both get stared at for hours and hours. 



NeoShrimp said:


> Bryan, I love your new tank. So relaxing to look at. Congrats on your accomplishment of such a beautiful tank.


Thank you!! I think it really is coming along quite nicely! your 12 L is quite awesome as well. I can not lie seeing yours makes me want to run out and pick one up. haha


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

These tanks are coming together FAST. Looks so clear and serene. 

I trust you are using 100% r/o? :hihi:


----------



## zchauvin (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks man, I was wondering Haha. I already broke one diffuser 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## bryfox86 (Apr 6, 2011)

Da Plant Man said:


> These tanks are coming together FAST. Looks so clear and serene.
> 
> I trust you are using 100% r/o? :hihi:


Yes I am absolutely using 100% RO!! haha 



zchauvin said:


> Thanks man, I was wondering Haha. I already broke one diffuser
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


Yeah a diffuser sucks... I broke two ADA 13mm Nano pipes... that was really lame... cause it sliced my hands up pretty good too.


----------



## zchauvin (Apr 16, 2011)

bryfox86 said:


> Yes I am absolutely using 100% RO!! haha
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah a diffuser sucks... I broke two ADA 13mm Nano pipes... that was really lame... cause it sliced my hands up pretty good too.


1 diffuser and same thing, nano intake. It broke in half where the inlets are, good thing its made out of such amazing and strong glass....


----------



## bryfox86 (Apr 6, 2011)

haha yeah I hear ya!


----------



## bryfox86 (Apr 6, 2011)

thinking about adding a riparium type plant in the tank... what do you think?


----------



## zchauvin (Apr 16, 2011)

Would look good imo 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## bryfox86 (Apr 6, 2011)

thanks! yeah I am looking into it doing all the research and what not.


----------



## Bjielsl (Sep 13, 2011)

I did a 6 hour time lapse of my tank, kinda boring:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ieEfYe0gwDk


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Can't watch it  Says its private only.....


Oh, and I think Bacopa Salzmannii would be a good riparium plant roud:


----------



## Erirku (May 9, 2007)

which RO system r u using? thanks


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

The r/o system he is using is a generic brand name (i.e. unknown) that is around 250gph. 

I know this because he got it from me  Traded for a SWEEET ps3.


----------



## Bjielsl (Sep 13, 2011)

Da Plant Man said:


> Can't watch it  Says its private only.....
> 
> 
> Oh, and I think Bacopa Salzmannii would be a good riparium plant roud:


Fixed


----------



## bryfox86 (Apr 6, 2011)

Alright so got a plant here at my local navy exchange outdoor center! going to give it a shot as a riparium plant let me know what you think... figure it couldnt hurt to try for .70 cents.


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

Man, I love your tank. When I saw that plant above, I thought you were going to put it in the tank. Hahahahahah, phewwwsss


----------



## bryfox86 (Apr 6, 2011)

haha no I am thinking about adding a peace lily as an above water plant though... we will see.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

Bryan and Eric. You guys are using just one camera or 2? The pictures came out amazingly clear and beautiful. So jealous, I want to be able to catch my CRS beauties with such camera : )


----------



## Bjielsl (Sep 13, 2011)

We are mostly using my 5d mkii with the 100L macro. Photography is my side job.


----------



## bryfox86 (Apr 6, 2011)

Yeah he has got some pretty serious setups works out great with our hobby


----------



## Bjielsl (Sep 13, 2011)

Got my Grand Solar....Changing the HQI from green to 6500K so I can find my reds again


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Close ups of that tank please.


----------



## Bjielsl (Sep 13, 2011)

I would, but I just ripped half of it out. Stems were too tightly packed together and were killing my flow. What started as a trim, resulted in 100 worth of new manzanita and a half cleared tank.


----------



## Bjielsl (Sep 13, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Close ups of that tank please.


Here it is just before I tore through it.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Looks great! What is that plant in the foreground that is directly in the middle? Sorry if I missed it...

Also, will you be adding a background, or is that the background?

-Caton


----------



## Bjielsl (Sep 13, 2011)

You are going to have to be more specific on that one PlantMan... Dead center is anubius, then there is some tropica in there and then a giant sword. There are some crypts in the center area too... I had a lot of plants in there.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

Bjielsl said:


> Here it is just before I tore through it.


Wow! One expression  :biggrin:


----------



## Bjielsl (Sep 13, 2011)

You don't want to see it now.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

This plant:










That the anubias?

Lookin' good roud:


----------



## Bjielsl (Sep 13, 2011)

Da Plant Man said:


> This plant:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Update?


Sent from TapaTalk


----------



## Bjielsl (Sep 13, 2011)

Moved to TX, just got the tank unpacked, will be resetting it with in the month! Blank Canvas!


----------



## mythin (Jun 26, 2009)

Welcome to texas man, its hot here, where did you end up in texas?


----------



## Bjielsl (Sep 13, 2011)

Amarillo. I still have not set up the tank, but I am getting closer!


----------



## Bjielsl (Sep 13, 2011)

You need to post an updated shot before you tear it down!




Bjielsl said:


> Some new pics of BRYFOX's 90_p
> 
> The light fixture:
> 
> ...


----------



## Bjielsl (Sep 13, 2011)

Bjielsl said:


> Amarillo. I still have not set up the tank, but I am getting closer!


New RO and aquasoil on the way... Should be setting up soon... I am starting to get excited again.


----------



## Bjielsl (Sep 13, 2011)

Making Progress.
Tank in place
Aquasoil in place
Flooded and partially planted 
Now cycling


----------

